# More Affinis Qs



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I have read through all of the Affinis posts, and know they like hard water, but what KH and GH works the best? My tap isH 6.4, KH none, GH 10ppm. Since I will have to treat my water anyway, might as well have a goal to shoot for. 

Should I treat water with Seachem EQ or mix my own with MgSO4, CaCl2, & NaHCO3? 

The aquarium I am setting up is 40 long, mineralized substrate ala SCMurphy/AaronT, 2 T8s @ 32W, and 1L DIY Co2, powerheads with intake on opposite side of tank to simulate river flow. What is the best way to propagate these crypts the quickest, emersed or submersed? I plan on filling up the tank up halfway (20Gal submersed) at most to grow some mosses and java ferns, with dripwall on back by a spraybar. 

And last question...:blah: Do they flower better submersed or emersed? Lots of Q's, but this is my favorite crypt! I have been bitten by the bug bad, and can finally do something about it!

Any chance in helll that C.Bullosa can be kept with C.Affinis in hard water?:fish:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ummm...if you find C. bullosa it should be fine. 

Your water sounds hard enough. You can add a little extra dolomite to the substrate to provide more calcium and magnesium.

Crypts like really good water circulation and don't like to be moved around a lot. Give them both of these and they'll take off for you.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks AaronT! I am tempted to harden my water just a little at least since I plan on running a bit of Co2, I guess actually finding C.bullosa is still a pipe dream...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Probably the easiest way to add a little hardness is to put a small bag of crushed coral in the filter. It's a nice set-it-and-forget-it approach. The changes it makes are slow enough that water changes and such won't fluctuate the water parameters much.


----------

